# atender a alguien



## voltape

Hola.  Tengo un certificado médico, en que el médico manifiesta:  Certifico que el día de hoy he atendido al paciente xxxx, quien presenta un cuadro de ......
¿Cómo podría traducir "atendido"?  
"Certifico que quest'oggi ho visto?  ho ricevuto? il paziente xxxx chi .........."
Gracias


----------



## Calypso29

Certifico che oggi ho visitato il paziente xxx.


----------



## voltape

Gracias por la pronta respuesta.  Me parece precisa. Sólo tengo una pregunta: "Ho visitato" indica que el médico a ido a ver al paciente, a su casa o en el hospital, pero si es el paciente quien va a ver al médico en su consultorio, ¿cómo se diría? 
"Certifico que hoy he atendido en mi consultorio al paciente xxxx ......"
Gracias una vez más.


----------



## Lullaby!

Hola voltape,
 se dice en la misma manera porque el verbo "visitare" en italiano, en este contexto médico significa "sottoporre a esame medico".

ciao


----------



## Calypso29

Da sapere.it "Visitare"
*2* sottoporre a visita medica: _il medico lo ha visitato ieri_; _farsi visitare da uno specialista_ | ( _assol._) fare visite mediche: _il dottore oggi non visita_ 

Per "visitare", in senso medico, io intendo che il dottore ascolta il respiro, misura la pressione, ecc., nel suo ambulatorio o all´ospedale. A me non viene in mente subito il fatto che il medico possa essersi recato presso il paziente. 
Se è importante sapere dove si è tenuta la visita, è necessario dirlo.

"Visitare" negli altri significati, indica qualcuno che è andato a trovare qualcun´altro, che si è recato presso (la casa di) qualcun´altro.

Spero di essere stata chiara.


----------



## voltape

Chiarissima, Calypso! grazie anche Lullaby!   El problema es mi español nativo.  En español visitar sólo significa ir a casa de alguien. Me imaginé que en italiano era igual.  Un caso de "falso amigo".


----------



## Calypso29

¡Hay un montón de falsos amigos entre nuestros idiomas!

Ahora tengo yo una pregunta:
"Atender a alguien" se utiliza también cuando alguien se va a tu casa, o te visita y tú lo atiendes, ¿verdad?


----------



## ursu-lab

Calypso29 said:


> ¡Hay un montón de falsos amigos entre nuestros idiomas!
> 
> Ahora tengo yo una pregunta:
> "Atender a alguien" se utiliza también cuando alguien se va a tu casa, o te visita y tú lo atiendes, ¿verdad?



In che senso?  Dipende dal tipo di "servizi" che presti al tuo ospite...


----------



## voltape

Asi es.  Por ejemplo: invité a almorzar en mi casa a mis socios y mi esposa los atendió muy bien.
La atención en este restaurante es muy esmerada.  ¡Muy buena atención!
Está sonando el teléfono, por favor, atiende la llamada.
Horario de atención: de 9 a 5.
Buenos días, señora.  En un momento la atiendo.


----------



## Calypso29

Con "servizi resi agli ospiti" intendo:
ofrecer algo que beber, un cafecito, enseñarle el baño (si lo necesitan)...

Eso lo escuché en Cuba. El abuelito me preguntó si me atendieron bien en su casa. Yo, como siempre contesté: "Sí, sí muy bien gracias." sin comprender .

Despues de unos días empecé a comprender ese pueblo fantastico...


----------



## ursu-lab

Calypso29 said:


> Con "servizi resi agli ospiti" intendo:
> ofrecer algo que beber, un cafecito, enseñarle el baño (si lo necesitan)...
> 
> Eso lo escuché en Cuba. El abuelito me preguntó si me atendieron bien en su casa. Yo, como siempre contesté: "Sí, sí muy bien gracias." sin comprender .
> 
> Despues de unos días empecé a comprender ese pueblo fantastico...



In pratica ti ha chiesto se ti sei sentito *trattato *bene. Cioè, in questo caso "atender" è la traduzione di "trattare".


----------



## _Nightcrawler_

ursu-lab said:


> In pratica ti ha chiesto se ti sei sentito *trattato *bene. Cioè, in questo caso "atender" è la traduzione di "trattare".



Sarebbe lo stesso quando dico: "atender al cliente"?


----------



## honeyheart

_Nightcrawler_ said:


> Sarebbe lo stesso quando dico: "atender al cliente"?


En ese caso, es más bien "servire il cliente".


----------



## _Nightcrawler_

honeyheart said:


> En ese caso, es más bien "servire il cliente".



Grazie per l'aiuto.


----------



## voltape

ursu-lab said:


> In pratica ti ha chiesto se ti sei sentito *trattato *bene. Cioè, in questo caso "atender" è la traduzione di "trattare".


Entonces, lo que dijo el abuelito cubano: "¿te han atendido bien en mi casa? y la respuesta: "si, me han atendido muy bien", sería:
Sei stato trattato bene a casa mia?  -  Si, sono stato trattato molto bene.
¿Podría también decirse: Ti hanno trattato bene a casa mia?  -- si, mi hanno trattato molto bene?

(por supuesto, en femenino sería Sei stata trattata bene.... etc?


----------



## ursu-lab

voltape said:


> Entonces, lo que dijo el abuelito cubano: "¿te han atendido bien en mi casa? y la respuesta: "si, me han atendido muy bien", sería:
> Sei stato trattato bene a casa mia?  -  Si, sono stato trattato molto bene.
> ¿Podría también decirse: Ti hanno trattato bene a casa mia?  -- si, mi hanno trattato molto bene?
> 
> (por supuesto, en femenino sería Sei stata trattata bene.... etc?



Sì, "trattare bene/male/benissimo/malissimo".


----------



## voltape

Muchisimas gracias!


----------



## otherwise

voltape said:


> Gracias por la pronta respuesta.  Me parece precisa. Sólo tengo una pregunta: "Ho visitato" indica que el médico a ido a ver al paciente, a su casa o en el hospital, pero si es el paciente quien va a ver al médico en su consultorio, ¿cómo se diría?
> "Certifico que hoy he atendido en mi consultorio al paciente xxxx ......"
> Gracias una vez más.



¡Hola Voltape!

Básicamente en italiano el verbo "visitare" no se usa siempre en el mismo sentido que tiene en español el verbo "visitar".

En italiano puedes decir, por ejemplo:

- Il medico mi ha visitato (como ya te han dicho, da igual si el médico a ido a ver al paciente a su casa o si el paciente ha ido al consultorio del médico)

Cuando hablamos de "visitas" en otros contextos, por ejemplo cuando hablamos de un sitio que hemos visitado (un museo, una ciudad, etc...) se puede utilizar el verbo "visitare", como por ejemplo:

- L'anno scorso ho visitato Londra (= El año pasado visité Londres)

- Ieri ho visitato il Museo del Prado (= Ayer visité el Museo del Prado)

Pero ¡ojo! cuando se habla de personas, de ir a ver a una persona (a su casa), a menos que tú no seas un médico que esté atendiendo/visitando a un paciente, no puedes utilizar el verbo "visitare" (más bien, aquí utilizamos las expresiones: "fare visita" o "andare a trovare")!

En ése caso aquí diríamos, por ejemplo:

Ho fatto visita a mia nonna / Sono andato a trovare mia nonna (= He visitado a mi abuela)
Ieri mia nonna è venuta a trovarci / a farci visita (= Ayer vino mi abuela a visitarnos)

Un saludo desde Italia!


----------

